# ماهو رأيكم بجهاز كاشف المعادن الليزري؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## rmgt (7 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 0
أود أن اسأل اخواني الكرام00
هناك جهاز ليزري لكشف المعادن على شكل مسدس وأواد أن اشتريه وذلك لأنني هاوي جمع آثار فالسؤال هنا ماهو رأيكم بالجهاز هل عملي وما مدى صدق الجهاز وهل احد من الاخوان جرب هذا الجهاز ارجوا ان تعطونا النصيحه رغم ان الجهاز غالي الثمن تقريباً 00000


----------



## jehad1961 (7 سبتمبر 2006)

rmgt قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 0
> أود أن اسأل اخواني الكرام00
> هناك جهاز ليزري لكشف المعادن على شكل مسدس وأواد أن اشتريه وذلك لأنني هاوي جمع آثار فالسؤال هنا ماهو رأيكم بالجهاز هل عملي وما مدى صدق الجهاز وهل احد من الاخوان جرب هذا الجهاز ارجوا ان تعطونا النصيحه رغم ان الجهاز غالي الثمن تقريباً 00000




السلاام عليكم 
هل لك خبره بالاليكترونيات ؟
ان كنت قد جربته ارجو شرح كيفية العمليه فانا مهتم بهاذا الموضوع وارجو ان تتاكد ممكن يفحص عمله معدنيه ؟ 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rmgt (8 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ جهاد حياك الله انا سؤالي نفس سؤالك عن هذه الاجهزة وياليت احد من لاخوة المجربين اجابتنا عن هذا السؤال 00


----------



## jehad1961 (10 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ rmgt السلام علبكم 
انا اعمل على مشروع كاشف العمله المعدنيه مثل الموجوده في الات بيع العصير والالعاب واجهزه الهاتف العمومي القديمه 
هل ما تبحث عنه مشابه لما اقول وماهو مشلروعك بالضبط ؟
السلام عليكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 سبتمبر 2006)

معلوماتى المتواضعه تقول ان الليزر هو ضوء لذلك لا يخترق الأسطح وبالتالى لا يكشف عن معدن تحت ورقة رقيقه من باب أولى مخبأ داخل ملابس شخص ما ، لذا كل أجهزة كشف المعادن تعتمد على إما خاصية المعناطيسية للحديد وما شابهه أو خاصية التوصيل الكهربى كالنحاس أو باقى المعادن


----------



## ايوب (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*رد مباشر*



rmgt قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 0
> أود أن اسأل اخواني الكرام00
> هناك جهاز ليزري لكشف المعادن على شكل مسدس وأواد أن اشتريه وذلك لأنني هاوي جمع آثار فالسؤال هنا ماهو رأيكم بالجهاز هل عملي وما مدى صدق الجهاز وهل احد من الاخوان جرب هذا الجهاز ارجوا ان تعطونا النصيحه رغم ان الجهاز غالي الثمن تقريباً 00000



اخي العزيز ...
يعتقد مصنع هذا الجهاز ان المعادن الدفينة داخل الارض تستجمع طاقة مكتسبة ثم تصدر عنها اطياف عدة من ضمنها طيف ينتج اثر حراري على سطح الارض وهنا ياتي دور هذا الجهاز لقياس درجة الحرارة في منطقة ما تكون مرتفعة لغاية 5 درجات اضافية عن ما حولها من الجهات الاربع شريطة ان الفرق درجة واحدة من منطقة الصفر لكل متر باي اتجاه حتى تصبح درجة الحرارة متساوية في محيط المنطقة المشكوك بها وباقل 5 درجات على الاقل ....مختصر مفيد الجهاز عبارة عن ميزان حرارة عن بعد ليس الا ....ولا انصحكم به خاصة منتجات (راي تيك) الامارات وافضل اجهزة اما التي تعتمد على الرنين المغناطيسي او تلك التي تستشعر تغير قيمة الحث السعوي لملف البحث......عموما بامكانك تصميم مرسل اشارة رادارية بتردد 15.8 ميغا هيرتز وجهاز التقاط الاشارة بعد ارتدادها عن المعدن مع مراعات الفقد وتغير القيم او شراء جهاز الرادار وجهاز التقاط اشارة الرادار مع تعديل التردد للمرسل والمستقبل لضمان اختراق الاشارة للتربة والصخور والارتداد عن المعادن اللامعة فقط كما هو الحال مع تردد المايكرويف 2450ميغا هيرتز....والله اعلم


----------



## سودانى2006 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

افيدونا وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## الحسني جهاد (3 يوليو 2009)

انشاء الله نحصل على معلومات في أقرب وقت 
ونتمنى ان يوفقنا الله جميعاً لما يحب ويرضى 
أخوك جهاد


----------



## alsaneyousef (4 يوليو 2009)

اخي يعمل هذا الجهاز يعمل على اكتشاف الا يونات وليس على الليزر ,ويجب ان يكون الذهب المدفون عمرة فوق خمسة سنوات ,,لا نة عندما يطيل عمر المعدن المدفون ,يخرج منة ايونات ,وهناك شركة برازيلية تنتج هذا النوع,,,http://www.mineoro.com/


----------



## mhm220 (28 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني 
الا يوجد توضيح لما قاله الاخ ايوب لاني جديد هنا 

وكيف ناتي بالرادار شاكر لكم 

واذا كان هناك طريقه للفحص عن المعدن وتكون استشعاريه كيف اجدها ودمتم سالمين


----------



## Mohammed El-Gaily (10 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم

أرجوا البحث والقراءة عن الجهاز أو النظام المسمي

*radan*

وشكراً


----------



## ادور (10 أبريل 2010)

انا ابحث عن ذالك وانا اتمني ان يكون عندي ان كان هناك برامجلذالك 
وشكرااااااااا


----------



## Acem (14 أبريل 2010)

asselemou 3laykoum, i want to make a metal reveal so plz help me.Thx


----------

